# [Install]Primo avvio kernel 2.6.5 [Risolto]

## effeuno

Da grub linux parte "a cannone" poi compare il messaggio:

FATAL: failed toopen config file /etc/modprobe.conf: no such file o directory.

( Effettivamente non trovo niente in /etc e questo mi stupisce).

Ho poi notato che i moduli compilati nel kernel non vengono installati/caricati.

lsmod mi risponde con un tutto vuoto.!!!!!!!!

Se do' il comando make modules-install dopo aver fatto il make ricevo il seguente messaggio:

make: ******* no rule to make target 'modules-install' stop.

(Mi sono accorto che non vengono installati i moduli compilando prima come modulo la scheda di rete e poi built-in. Nel secondo caso funziona).

Ho provato anche ad emergere di nuovo module-init-tools e mi da' alla fine l'errore:

could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi??????

Grazie.Last edited by effeuno on Wed Jul 21, 2004 7:07 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## marco86

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Effettivamente non trovo niente in /etc e questo mi stupisce...
> 
> 

 

ma hai la cartelle etc completamente vuota...?  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

mi sembra l'etc/modules.conf venga creato da:

```
modules-update
```

----------

## effeuno

No.

Mi manca il file /etc/modprobe.conf.

----------

## effeuno

Non riesco a capire perche' manca questo file.

Credo di aver seguito correttamente il manuale di installazione.

E poi..... perchè non vengono installati i moduli con il comando make modules_installl????????????

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> mi sembra l'etc/modules.conf venga creato da:
> 
> ```
> modules-update
> ```
> ...

 

proprio cosi....

```
Linux02 root # less /etc/modules.conf

### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update.

..................CUT................

```

----------

## effeuno

Quindi, se ho capito bene, con il comando modules-update dovrei installare i moduli compilati nel kernel?????

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

a volte capita che i due file generati da modules-update siano rovinati. in quel caso basta un

```
rm -f /etc/modprobe.conf /etc/modules.conf && modules-update
```

----------

## effeuno

Riepilogando le mie idee alquanto confuse......

Compilo il kernel con make && make modules_install ( cosa fa il comando modules_install?????)

Se non vengono caricati i moduli eseguo modules-update.

Ho detto delle ca*******e ??????

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

stai facendo caos.

anzitutto devi compilare il kernel con l'opzione 'mount modules automatically' da qualche parte sotto la configurazione dei moduli.

assicurati che /usr/src/linux sia sempre un link simbolico al tree effettivo.

```
cd /usr/src;rm linux;ln -s linux-2.6.x-versione linux
```

poi vai nella directory del kernel tree e fai:

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make clean && make && make modules_install
```

modules_install semplicemente copia i moduli appena compilati nell'apposita directory /lib/modules/2.6.x-versionetua.

poi copi il kernel nella partizione di boot e editi grub.

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.x-versione

nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

dopodiche il kernel deve sapere come caricare i moduli.

```
modules-update
```

ricordati che i moduli vengono normalmente caricati dai servizi principali nel momento in cui li richiedono.

se hai necessita di precaricare alcuni moduli all'avvio, li devi inserire in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, uno per riga.ad esempio

```
echo 8139too >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

a sto punto dovresti aver fatto tutto   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> se hai necessita di precaricare alcuni moduli all'avvio, li devi inserire in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, uno per riga.ad esempio

 

Puoi anche usare hotplug.

----------

## effeuno

Domanda forse stupida:

è possibile allora che il comando lsmod mi dia ninete, vuoto come risposta????

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> è possibile allora che il comando lsmod mi dia ninete, vuoto come risposta????

 

Certo, equivale a dire che in quel momento non hai moduli caricari in memoria.

----------

## effeuno

Quello che non capisco è perchè avendo compilato il floppy come modulo quando vado a fare il mount del floppy (mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy) mi dice che /dev/fd0 non esiste ed effettivamente se vado in /dev non lo trovo.

Ho "risolto" compilando lo built-in ma la cosa non mi ha soddisfatto molto.

----------

## effeuno

Quando eseguo modules-update mi si risponde:

could note generate /etc/mod.probe.conf

????????

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> could note generate /etc/mod.probe.conf
> 
> 

 

Lo esegui da root oppure da utente?

E il messaggio di errore é *solo quello*? Oppure dice anche altro?

----------

## effeuno

Lo eseguo da root....

Solo quello.

come avevo già postato /etc/ modprobe.conf non esiste.

Al solito poi all'avvio del kernle, che poi va a buon fine, ottengo il messaggio

FATAL: failed to open config file /etc/modprobe.conf : no such file o directoty.

----------

## marco86

sembra un rpoblema di permessi, che non possa andare a scrivere in quella cartella...

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Lo eseguo da root....
> 
> Solo quello.
> 
> come avevo già postato /etc/ modprobe.conf non esiste.
> ...

 

Prova a crearlo vuoto:

```
touch /etc/modprobe.conf
```

----------

## effeuno

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a crearlo vuoto:
> 
> 

 

Ok.

Cosa deve contenere tale file una volta aggiornato con modules-install?????

Puoi farmi un esempio.

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Cosa deve contenere tale file una volta aggiornato con modules-install?????

 

Ad esempio la linea:

```
### This file is automatically generated by modules-update
```

----------

## effeuno

Provero' a fare come dici, anche se non capisco perchè non si stato creato durante l'installazione.

Sul mio pc mi sembra che succedono delle cose per lo meno "strane" oppure è perfettament normale...... nel senso che puo' succedere.

----------

## marco86

ti ha scritto qualcosa nel file che hai fatto a mano, cioè, dopo modules-update, il file /etc/modprobe.conf cosa contiene...?

----------

## effeuno

Scusa sisma86......

Non ho ancora provato; in ufficio purtroppo al titolare piace il blu...... spero per poco.

Puoi postarmi il tuo modprobe.conf cosi' ho un prototipo da analizzare.

----------

## marco86

il problema che il tuo file io mica c'è l'ho...

io ho questo...

```

Linux02 root # cat /etc/mod

mail                make.profile        modules.conf.old

mailcap             man.conf            modules.d

make.conf           modprobe.devfs      modules.devfs

make.conf.example   modules.autoload.d  mtab

make.globals        modules.conf

Linux02 root # cat /etc/modprobe.devfs

### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

Linux02 root #

```

questo file è vuoto.....  :Shocked:  , cioè quello che c'è e la linea di info che dice l'origine del file...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova a crearlo vuoto:
> 
> ```
> touch /etc/modprobe.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Basta lanciare

```
# modules-update
```

----------

## effeuno

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 

 

Basta lanciare

```
# modules-update
```

[/quote]

Come gia' postato mi da' il messaggio:

could note generate /etc/modprobe.conf

----------

## effeuno

Niente da fare sempre lo stesso errore.....

could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf.....

Devo proprio reinstallare il tutto ???????

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## effeuno

OK.... vado a bermi una birra e butto Gentoo!!!!!!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

Forse e' il caso che tu inizi a fornire delle informazioni di debug: output di dmes, le ultime righe del messages e di syslog...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> OK.... vado a bermi una birra e butto Gentoo!!!!!!!!
> 
>    

 

No segui il consiglio di federico. Non reinstallare tutto per un problema del genere sarebbe peccato

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

la gatta frettolosa fece i gattini ciechi. se non ci sprechi un attimo di tempo facendo debugging non risolverai mai i tuoi problemi, che sia gentoo, redhat, o qualsiasi distribuzione tu voglia.

ho scritto sopra di cancellare quei due file e rilanciare modules-update.

----------

## effeuno

[quote="fedeliallalinea"] *effeuno wrote:*   

> OK.... vado a bermi una birra e butto Gentoo!!!!!!!!
> 
>    

 

..... a volte una buona Ceres fa miracolli!!!!!!

Era un problema di moduli, almeno credo.

Adesso funziona tutto.

In particolare non avevo /etc/modprobe.conf e non esisteva la directory lib/modules e tanto meno /lib/modules/2.6.5.

Dando modules-update mi dava il solito errore could not configure /etc/mod.probe.conf.

Allora ho preso la decisione di rifare il tutto per benino.

..... Ceres, buona musica e ......6 ore di lavoro.

Dando modules-update questa volte tutto è andato OK.

Mi ritrovo /etc/modprobe.conf e /lib/modules/2.6.5.

Gentoo , finalmente, installato.

Parte "a cannone" come la Ducati di Loris Capirossi.

Grazie a tutti, per ora.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

ma hai reinstallato tutto da zero?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## effeuno

Si.

Probabilmente avevo fatto dei casini con i moduli.

modules-update non funzionava.

Non mi configurava niente e poi non avevo la directory /lib/modules/2.6.5.

Questa directory non viene creata da modules-update??????

----------

## randomaze

Mah, sinceramente era meglio provare a perdere un'altro pò di tempo nel capire cosa non andava e sistemarlo. Ma ormai hai fatto e va bene così.

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Parte "a cannone" come la Ducati di Loris Capirossi.
> 
> 

 

Spero che tu ti riferisca a quella dell'anno scorso... perché quest'anno il cannone é a salve, purtroppo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## effeuno

Pe quanto riguarda Loris hai ragione....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Per quanto riguarda Gentoo ho fatto questa scelta perchè non ci capivo + niente.

Mi succedeva questo:

Seguito il manuale sono arrivato al make menuconfig.

Ho settato e tolto varie cose e, per esempio, settata la scheda di rete come modulo.

A questo punto make && make modules-install.

Dopo un po' di ravanamenti torno a root.

A questo punto vedo che non esiste /etc/modprobe.conf e non trovo /lib/modules/2.6.5.

E' questo che mi dava il problema al boot, almeno credo????????

Inoltre se davo modprobe ..... mi diceva che non trovava /lib/modules/2.6.5/modules.dep

Adesso funziona tutto.

Non ho ancora capito bene la gestione dei moduli: sai darmi delle dritte in proposito?????

In ogni caso grazie, i tuoi consigli come quelli di tutti gli altri sono sempre ottimi!!!!!!

----------

## Fuzzo

Io ho il medesimo problema ma non ho risolto... purtroppo non posso reinstallare tutto per via dell'enormità di personalizzazioni che finirei di sicuro per dimenticare   :Sad: 

Spero che esca un'aggiornamento che autosistemi il problema... anche se a quanto vedo l'unico inconveniente è il messaggio stesso dato che tutti i moduli funzionano da dio!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Io ho il medesimo problema ma non ho risolto... purtroppo non posso reinstallare tutto per via dell'enormità di personalizzazioni che finirei di sicuro per dimenticare  

 

Quale problema? In questo thread se ne sono menzionati diversi compreso uno abbastanze esterno a Gentoo ma decisamente risolto, come ha mostrato Capirossi domenica scorsa in Spagna  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Spero che esca un'aggiornamento che autosistemi il problema... anche se a quanto vedo l'unico inconveniente è il messaggio stesso dato che tutti i moduli funzionano da dio!  

 

Suppongo che tu ti riferisca a "could not configure /etc/modprobe.conf".

Probabilmente qualcosa non torna nelle configurazioni dei moduli in "/etc/modules.d/*"... ergo modules-update non riesce a generare il nuovo e lascia il vecchio (e quindi i moduli funzionano). 

Per sperimentare credo basti fare il backup di /etc/modprobe.conf.

----------

## effeuno

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quale problema? In questo thread se ne sono menzionati diversi compreso uno abbastanze esterno a Gentoo ma decisamente risolto, come ha mostrato Capirossi domenica scorsa in Spagna  

 

Il mitico Rex credo che ne risolvera' molti ques'anno   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

